

Ask HN: How to get a work visa as a foreign highschool graduate? - trevar

I am a European programmer and I got a hot job offer from a US company, with the requirement to move to SF and work there.
I'd love to accept it but I have one problem:
I finished a technical highschool(degree equivalent to normal highschool degree + 1 year academic education) last year and started working as a programmer about 3 years ago. 
For a H1-B I either have to have a US bachelor's degree, relatives in the US or post-graduate experience equivalent to a bachelor's degree.
Do you know whether there is any way to get a work visa in the near future without having a bachelor's degree or relatives in the US?
======
dstein
I have worked in the US under a TN work permit, and had to jump through many
hoops and use loopholes to get around my lack of a formal university degree.
As I understand those loopholes have since been closed and it is even harder
now.

In my experience no, you cannot get a US visa without a degree. Get a degree
if you want get in as an H1B.

------
bartonfink
3 years experience as a programmer is a good start towards post-graduate
experience equivalent to a bachelor's degree. I think that your best bet is
figuring out what immigration will consider "equivalent" and trying to use
your work experience to your benefit.

